# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  dự án thay máu cnc brother tc227 sang mach 3

## vusvus

kính thưa các bác
e có con máy brother tc227 bị mất parameter muốn lên mach 3
cấu hình e dự định
-easy servo 8NM cho trục XY
-easy servo 12NM có thắng cho trục z
-HBS 8NM để xoay turret
nhưng e còn thắc mắc vụ spinde và biến tần con này có giữ lại được không các bác
nếu không được e chuyển sang spindle fanuc chạy closed loop với biến tần GD35
bác nào có kinh nghiệm vụ này giúp e với ạ

vài hình ảnh em nó

----------

lucasyeah12345, sondv

----------


## Quy Nguyen

Sao bác ko gọi thợ xem, biết đâu họ có parameter thì sao bác.

----------


## CKD

Mình cũng đang thực hiện dự án dài hơi. Thay máu cho con TC203  :Big Grin: . Đồ điện của nó xem như là nockout hết. Dự định là phục hồi càng nhiều tính năng càng tốt. Chuẩn bị hậu cần cho cả Mach3 hoặc LinuxCNC đều Ok.
Cơ mà tốc độ thực hiện chậm quá  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

con drive spindle có vẻ chạy mode analog, em nghĩ có thể tận dụng được

b.r

----------


## vusvus

> con drive spindle có vẻ chạy mode analog, em nghĩ có thể tận dụng được
> 
> b.r


 em đang nhức đầu vụ này, làm sao mò ra dây nào vậy bác để đấu vào mach 3 vậy bác

----------


## vusvus

> Mình cũng đang thực hiện dự án dài hơi. Thay máu cho con TC203 . Đồ điện của nó xem như là nockout hết. Dự định là phục hồi càng nhiều tính năng càng tốt. Chuẩn bị hậu cần cho cả Mach3 hoặc LinuxCNC đều Ok.
> Cơ mà tốc độ thực hiện chậm quá


e cũng định làm atc và thử nghiệm rigid tapping
có nhiều bác nói linuxCNC phù hợp cho mục đích công nghiệp hơn
nếu làm mach3 thì bác xài BOB nào ạ

----------


## Ga con

Con spindle của bác chạy max nhiêu rpm.
Sanyo driver đời này thì còn chạy analog, mò dây ok. Bác có cả bộ còn nguyên thì mò trong 1 nốt nhạc thôi. Còn không thì tháo bán e rồi mua spindle không đồng bộ chạy với biến tần dễ thở hơn nhiều.

Thanks.

----------


## vusvus

> Con spindle của bác chạy max nhiêu rpm.
> Sanyo driver đời này thì còn chạy analog, mò dây ok. Bác có cả bộ còn nguyên thì mò trong 1 nốt nhạc thôi. Còn không thì tháo bán e rồi mua spindle không đồng bộ chạy với biến tần dễ thở hơn nhiều.
> 
> Thanks.


Em có cả bộ còn nguyên nè bác, bác bày cách em mò với
À con spindle của e max là 6000rpm

----------


## CKD

> e cũng định làm atc và thử nghiệm rigid tapping
> có nhiều bác nói linuxCNC phù hợp cho mục đích công nghiệp hơn
> nếu làm mach3 thì bác xài BOB nào ạ


Nếu mach3 thì dùng loại 2 port + modbus mở rộng ạ.

----------


## vusvus

> Nếu mach3 thì dùng loại 2 port + modbus mở rộng ạ.


E định dùng smoothstepper nhưng lại nhớ tới vụ feedhold vì chạy qua usb phải có buffer, xài lpt thì tần số thấp để e tính lại tốc độ G0 với 25KHz xem lên được bao nhiêu, 
Modbus thì e định dùng hàng Việt Nam 
http://3cvina.com/san-phan/tbb3t-02-...h3-cong-tcpip/
Hay bác CKD có mạch nào nhiều I/O hơn không ạ vì mạch này chỉ gắn dc 1 cái thôi

----------


## CKD

China thẳng tiến bác ạ!
IO tốc độ thấp thì rất nhiều lựa chọn. Loại Modbus IP thì mình chưa dùng nên khong rỏ, nhưng Modbus qua RS485 thì có thể dùng nhiều cái cùng lúc mà ta  :Big Grin: 

Ví dụ như cái thằng trong clip mình đã test đây. Cái này thì IO vô tư, mạch làm rất ư là công nghiệp  :Big Grin:  có đầy đủ opto couple  :Wink:

----------


## thucncvt

Bác cũng có dự ánh giông em  
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...phay-CNC-OKUMA

----------


## CKD

> Bác cũng có dự ánh giông em  
> http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/15...phay-CNC-OKUMA


Thế cái dự ớn của bác làm đến đâu rồi  :Big Grin: 

Vệ sinh xong thấy bồ hết lúa nên bỏ đó  :Smile: 


Phần head thì phục hồi các cơ cấu Ok rồi.


Phần spindle cartridge thì quay nghe hơi rào. Mà tháo ra chưa được, định bụng dùng búa tập đập vài nhát mà chưa đủ can đảm.
Phần spindle motor thì đang thử driver để kéo nó. Cơ mà vẫn chưa có ổn! Định dùng con copley để chạy, mà chắc không dám dùng vì test thử có vài phút, cả motor + driver đều nóng muốn chín trứng luôn  :Big Grin: .
Nên chờ thời tiếp

----------


## thucncvt

> Thế cái dự ớn của bác làm đến đâu rồi 
> 
> Vệ sinh xong thấy bồ hết lúa nên bỏ đó 
> 
> 
> Phần head thì phục hồi các cơ cấu Ok rồi.
> 
> 
> Phần spindle cartridge thì quay nghe hơi rào. Mà tháo ra chưa được, định bụng dùng búa tập đập vài nhát mà chưa đủ can đảm.
> ...


Tình hình vẫn thế bác ah, đang chờ 1 số cho tiết để lắp tiếp,
 Bác dạo nay cũng bận gớm nhỉ

----------


## QuyND

> 


Con này của bác có Limit Switch ạ?

----------


## CKD

> Con này của bác có Limit Switch ạ?


Biết đâu ạ. Nguyên bản nó thế đấy, 1 switch + 2 cái lẫy 2 đầu.
Từ đó suy ra nó limit + home nó dùng chung 1 switch thôi.

----------


## vusvus

Con TC 227 của e nó dùng tới 5 switch trên trục z không hiểu sao mà nhiều thế, ngoại trừ home, limit z+, limit z- thì còn gì nữa ta

----------


## tkdsoftvn_vt

Khi nào nản thì Alo tôi: Mr Dũng - Thủ đức : 0906461280
Thu mua phần xác or phần điện, vui lòng cho số điện thoại liên lạc.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Con TC 227 của e nó dùng tới 5 switch trên trục z không hiểu sao mà nhiều thế, ngoại trừ home, limit z+, limit z- thì còn gì nữa ta


Mình thao tác trên máy phay CNC thì thấy khi về Home thì nó chạy 2 tốc độ, ban đầu nhanh, sau đó gần về Home thì chậm, và dừng lại; như vậy là cần 2 switch rồi. Còn 2 switch là limit z+, limit z- là 4. Còn 1 cái chưa nghĩ ra. P/S: hình như trục Z con máy phay Yasnac của mình cũng có 5 switch.

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> Khi nào nản thì Alo tôi: Mr Dũng - Thủ đức : 0906461280
> Thu mua phần xác or phần điện, vui lòng cho số điện thoại liên lạc.


Mua rồi có bán ko bác ^_^

----------


## vusvus

> Mình thao tác trên máy phay CNC thì thấy khi về Home thì nó chạy 2 tốc độ, ban đầu nhanh, sau đó gần về Home thì chậm, và dừng lại; như vậy là cần 2 switch rồi. Còn 2 switch là limit z+, limit z- là 4. Còn 1 cái chưa nghĩ ra. P/S: hình như trục Z con máy phay Yasnac của mình cũng có 5 switch.


E có con fanuc cái switch đó nó nếu e nhớ ko nhầm thì nó gọi là decceleration switch để khi về home đụng switch thì nó chạy chậm lại chứ dời cái switch đi thì home vẫn không thay đổi, một số máy không có cái này thì để máy gần home quá mà về home sẽ bị overtravel

----------


## Quy Nguyen

> E có con fanuc cái switch đó nó nếu e nhớ ko nhầm thì nó gọi là decceleration switch để khi về home đụng switch thì nó chạy chậm lại chứ dời cái switch đi thì home vẫn không thay đổi, một số máy không có cái này thì để máy gần home quá mà về home sẽ bị overtravel


Mình nhầm, có 4 switch thôi, vậy là mình 2 switch về home, 2 cái limit + và limit -

----------


## hung1706

Cái trên cùng hình như thay dao thì phải, cụ kiểm tra xem nó có phần cần gạt phía trên không. Khi về home xong muốn thay dao thì nó chạy lên trên 1 đoạn (Đụng ctht trên cùng dừng) để gạt cần đạp nhả dao xuống  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vusvus

> Cái trên cùng hình như thay dao thì phải, cụ kiểm tra xem nó có phần cần gạt phía trên không. Khi về home xong muốn thay dao thì nó chạy lên trên 1 đoạn (Đụng ctht trên cùng dừng) để gạt cần đạp nhả dao xuống .


Dòng brother này và robodrill đạp drawbar bằng cơ cấu cam, nên chỉ đơn giản là chạy trục z lên trên nó sẽ nhả dao ra thôi bác

----------


## vusvus

Bộ motor XY đã về riêng bộ Z có thắng nên phải đặt hơi lâu

----------


## QuyND

> Con TC 227 của e nó dùng tới 5 switch trên trục z không hiểu sao mà nhiều thế, ngoại trừ home, limit z+, limit z- thì còn gì nữa ta





> Biết đâu ạ. Nguyên bản nó thế đấy, 1 switch + 2 cái lẫy 2 đầu.
> Từ đó suy ra nó limit + home nó dùng chung 1 switch thôi.


Lạ nhỉ, tại vì em cũng có con Brother TC201, đang chuyển sao điện Mach3 mà con này zin nó lại không có Limit.




> Khi nào nản thì Alo tôi: Mr Dũng - Thủ đức : 0906461280
> Thu mua phần xác or phần điện, vui lòng cho số điện thoại liên lạc.


Em tháo con TC201 của em ra có dư được 4 bộ AC Servo, hình như 3 con 100W, 1 con 200W. Đầy đủ dây với driver, bác có thâu không?

----------


## hung1706

Bác kiểm tra xem khi chạy lên max để cơ cấu Cam đạp dao thì ctht có nhấn không là biết mà

----------


## CKD

> Lạ nhỉ, tại vì em cũng có con Brother TC201, đang chuyển sao điện Mach3 mà con này zin nó lại không có Limit.


TC203 cũng chỉ có 1 switch mà. Soft limit là xong.

Mình rã xác còn nguyên board điều khiển, driver + motor. Có kèo nào thanh lý ới mình với nhe. Bỏ thì phí  :Smile:

----------

QuyND

----------


## vusvus

E định làm cả softlimit và 2 switch limit z+ cho trục z, 1 cái limit ở z0 còn 1 cái ở max hành trình z để khi chạy bình thường thì không thể chạy quá Z0 được, khi thay dao thì e cắt tín hiệu ở  switch dưới đi cho nó đi qua, chứ lỡ dao đang quay mà z nó chạy lên quá Z0 thì rớt dao ra nguy hiểm quá

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

Hehe, quá thì lỗi làm code rồi bác.
Mà mấy máy kiểu đạp dao trực tiếp này thì giải pháp của bác có vẻ an toàn hơn à.

----------


## QuyND

Sau khi nghe lời bác nhatson, em đã múc con GD35 4kw để kéo con Toshiba 650w zin theo máy. Hơi tiếc chút vì GD35 chỉ có mỗi 400Hz nên chạy được mỗi 12k rpm thôi ạ. Khi em mua thì có mấy bạn kỹ thuật viên qua set-up ok rồi mới trả tiền. Cơ mà em vẫn chưa index đúng vị trí để đạp dao được  :Frown: .

----------

CKD

----------


## dungtb

các cụ cho e hỏi con GD35 này điều khiển động cơ AC servo đít đỏ Fanuc có ok không nhỉ ? em thấy bên Datech có test mà không hiểu lắp lên máy chạy có chính xác không

----------


## nhatson

> các cụ cho e hỏi con GD35 này điều khiển động cơ AC servo đít đỏ Fanuc có ok không nhỉ ? em thấy bên Datech có test mà không hiểu lắp lên máy chạy có chính xác không


gd35 chạy closed loop. servo có encoder ab là chạy dược, còn postion control em nghĩ 5/10 hoặc 6/10 so với servo motor + drive china
vì servo thì nó có parametter của motor, con khi xài gd35 para là mò nên ko thể khai thác hết sức mạnh cũng như chất lượng điều khiển chuyển động

----------


## vusvus

Hôm bữa e có hỏi bên dattech con GD35 có index vị trí được không kĩ thuật bên đó lớ ngớ không biết luôn
Bác QuyNd mua con GD35 này ở đâu ạ

----------


## nhatson

> Hôm bữa e có hỏi bên dattech con GD35 có index vị trí được không kĩ thuật bên đó lớ ngớ không biết luôn
> Bác QuyNd mua con GD35 này ở đâu ạ


máy tự động hóa mới nhiều cụ ah, cnc thì thị phần nhỏ hơn nhiều nên ko rành cũng bthường. và rất hiển nhiên vì năng lực tốt hơn chắc kiếm chỗ làm tốt hơn roài cụ

----------


## CNC FANUC

> gd35 chạy closed loop. servo có encoder ab là chạy dược, còn postion control em nghĩ 5/10 hoặc 6/10 so với servo motor + drive china
> vì servo thì nó có parametter của motor, con khi xài gd35 para là mò nên ko thể khai thác hết sức mạnh cũng như chất lượng điều khiển chuyển động


Em nghĩ quay thì được chứ đk vị trí chính xác thì chắc là ko

----------


## QuyND

> Hôm bữa e có hỏi bên dattech con GD35 có index vị trí được không kĩ thuật bên đó lớ ngớ không biết luôn
> Bác QuyNd mua con GD35 này ở đâu ạ


Em mua bên Dattech ấy ạ. Em cũng có hỏi bển có index vị trí được không thì họ bảo do controller điều khiển, mình xuất bao nhiêu xung thì nó chạy bấy nhiêu xung thôi, hết xung thì cấp tiếp cho nó chạy. Bển có bảo em là phải có sensor xác định vị trí thì mới dừng đúng vị trí đó được, nhưng cũng phải do controller điều khiển như thông qua thằng PLC.

----------


## vusvus

> Em mua bên Dattech ấy ạ. Em cũng có hỏi bển có index vị trí được không thì họ bảo do controller điều khiển, mình xuất bao nhiêu xung thì nó chạy bấy nhiêu xung thôi, hết xung thì cấp tiếp cho nó chạy. Bển có bảo em là phải có sensor xác định vị trí thì mới dừng đúng vị trí đó được, nhưng cũng phải do controller điều khiển như thông qua thằng PLC.


Vậy là nó chạy mode position hay velocity vậy bác, còn xác định vị trí thì dùng xung z có sẵn của encoder như bác gacon nói đó bác

----------


## QuyND

Thằng GD35 nó chạy được PWM với Pul/Dir luôn ạ. Em mới gọi lại cho bên kỹ thuật hỏi, thì họ bảo chạy PWM thì không dừng đúng vị trí được. Còn xuất xung để index đúng vị trí thì hình như cũng có thể phải phụ thuộc vào controller nữa ạ. Em thì chưa bao giờ đụng vô phần này, cũng chưa biết Mach3 nó có thể làm những gì để mà nhờ mấy bạn kỹ thuật viên hỗ trợ đúng ý mình.  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Thằng GD35 nó chạy được PWM với Pul/Dir luôn ạ. Em mới gọi lại cho bên kỹ thuật hỏi, thì họ bảo chạy PWM thì không dừng đúng vị trí được. Còn xuất xung để index đúng vị trí thì hình như cũng có thể phải phụ thuộc vào controller nữa ạ. Em thì chưa bao giờ đụng vô phần này, cũng chưa biết Mach3 nó có thể làm những gì để mà nhờ mấy bạn kỹ thuật viên hỗ trợ đúng ý mình.


chạy chế dộ analog, voltage =0 cốt sẽ hold. 
mach3 dùng thêm 1 cổng lpt hoặc modbus, dùng VB marco cho spindle quay chậm gặp index cho S =0 cốt sẽ dừng đúng vị trí

----------

QuyND, vusvus

----------


## Ga con

> Thằng GD35 nó chạy được PWM với Pul/Dir luôn ạ. Em mới gọi lại cho bên kỹ thuật hỏi, thì họ bảo chạy PWM thì không dừng đúng vị trí được. Còn xuất xung để index đúng vị trí thì hình như cũng có thể phải phụ thuộc vào controller nữa ạ. Em thì chưa bao giờ đụng vô phần này, cũng chưa biết Mach3 nó có thể làm những gì để mà nhờ mấy bạn kỹ thuật viên hỗ trợ đúng ý mình.


Vậy chạy P/D đi dễ hơn bác, thêm 1 con pulse to analog như LM331 (hay mạch F/V converter) là xong.

Thanks

----------

QuyND

----------


## vusvus

Có bác nào có dư bob mach 3 2lpt hoặc bob nào có option i/o được cho pin2-9 không để lại e với, e định mua của machviet mà làm như bên đó không muốn bán thì phải

----------


## QuyND

> Có bác nào có dư bob mach 3 2lpt hoặc bob nào có option i/o được cho pin2-9 không để lại e với, e định mua của machviet mà làm như bên đó không muốn bán thì phải


Em cũng mới liên hệ với bên đó cách đây mấy ngày, họ bảo là hết mạch, đang sản xuất thêm. Bác có lụm được cái Bob nào hay hay thì đăng lên share với anh em nhá,

----------


## vusvus

E liên hệ cách đây hơn nữa tháng, bên đó bảo là đang sx "cuối tuần sau mới có" tức là thứ 7 tuần rồi đó ợ, hôm qua e hỏi thì họ bảo "từ từ đã được không ạ" còn hôm nay thì "Haizz chắc vài hôm nữa mới gửi cho a dc, a thông cảm máy smt đang lỗi nên sx bị trễ" thế là e đành đăng đàn lên hỏi các bác

----------

QuyND

----------


## CKD

2 port thì china là nhanh thôi ạ!
Trên cái 2 port mà mình thường dùng có cái hay là config được 1 port thành I or O (2-9 pin) được. Trên đó cũng đã có nguồn, analog, chargepump khá Ok.
Có một số nhược điểm, khi dùng em có khắc phục mà mỗi đợt mua hàng nó đều có lỗi khác nhau. Nên cũng không rỏ sẽ thế nào. Chung quy thì cứ dùng, tới khi nó lỗi thì khắc phục thôi à.

----------


## vusvus

có sẵn ở vn không hay phải nhập về vậy bác CKD

----------


## CKD

Món này ít ai dùng nên toàn nhập ko à. Không có sẵn  :Smile:

----------


## QuyND

Em lượn trên taobao thấy có cái BOB này khá hay, không biết đã bác nào sử dụng chưa ạ? Hình như có cả chân index cho spindle ợ.

Link

----------


## huyquynhbk

e đang dư 1 bộ của machviet đây, 2 cổng lpt ah. mua nhưng chưa dùng tí nào.bác cần thì e để lại cho ah  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## vusvus

Em dò chân out của mạch encoder vị trí dao chọt bậy bạ sao mà nó tạch luôn ko cứu dc. Thế là phải chế lại cái khác
Đo đạc lại kích thước của mạch zin

Thiết kế lại trên cad do e ko biết dùng mấy pm vẽ mạch


từ thiết kế tới sản phẩm

Lắp lên nó như vầy

----------

Gamo

----------


## vusvus

Mua 1 cục sắt về làm mặt bích motor trục z

Làm chương trình CAM

Gia công rổi lắp vào thử

----------

Gamo

----------


## vusvus

Cái tủ điện còn đang dang dở

Lần thay dao liều mạng đầu tiên  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo, QuyND

----------


## QuyND

> Cái tủ điện còn đang dang dở
> 
> Lần thay dao liều mạng đầu tiên


Bác làm nhanh nhỉ, con của em làm chắc gần nữa năm rồi mà trục Z còn rớt lên rớt xuống chưa đâu vào đâu.  :Smile: )

----------


## CKD

hic!
Con TC203 mình còn bỏ đó rỉ sét  :Big Grin: 
Phải noi gương người khác... ép nó nhúc chích mới được.

----------

nhatson

----------


## vusvus

e còn phải mò đủ thứ chứ cao thủ như các bác thì bỏ thời gian làm 1 tuần là xong ngay ấy mà

----------


## Gamo

Cái khó là lão ấy ko chịu bỏ 1 tuần bác ui... kêu nhậu 1 tuần thì chịu chứ làm máy thì hắn chắc làm biếng rồi

----------


## CKD

> Cái khó là lão ấy ko chịu bỏ 1 tuần bác ui... kêu nhậu 1 tuần thì chịu chứ làm máy thì hắn chắc làm biếng rồi


Bệnh nan y khó trị bác ạ.
Có bác hồ trị được. Nhưng bác thì không có nhiều time theo me. Nên lười cứ lười thôi.

----------


## vusvus

Thêm cái cờ líp thay dao ợ


E đã cho nó chạy như vầy khoảng hơn 2h xem có rớt con nào không

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Ga con, Gamo, Hoangdesign, Luyến, nhatson, QuyND, solero

----------


## huyquynhbk

con này chạy BT30 hả cụ? làm như nào để động cơ trục chính dừng đúng góc để ngàm vào khớp ở trên đầu BT vậy cụ?

----------


## vusvus

> con này chạy BT30 hả cụ? làm như nào để động cơ trục chính dừng đúng góc để ngàm vào khớp ở trên đầu BT vậy cụ?


Con này chạy bt30 cụ ợ, góc dừng trục chính thì e lấy xung z của encoder trục chính làm index, khi có index thì e cho lệnh m5 và ngắt dây analog ra là nó dừng ợ

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## vusvus

> Bệnh nan y khó trị bác ạ.
> Có bác hồ trị được. Nhưng bác thì không có nhiều time theo me. Nên lười cứ lười thôi.


Số là e cũng bị bệnh nan y giống bác nên làm xong thay dao thì e quăng đó luôn
hôm nay lấy ra test thử cho chạy ở tốc độ chậm thì nó kêu và rung quá
các bác có kinh nghiệm turning con hbs dòng h2-758 và h2-2206 của leadshine chỉ em với ạ, e mua về chỉ biết set số xung/vòng thôi ợ

----------


## CKD

Lên web leisai thì phải, down bản tuning v1.3 tiếng hoa về làm bác.
Chủ yếu em giảm dòng cho nó chạy êm + mát. Giảm bi nhiêu thì tuỳ theo tải máy nhé.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

> Lên web leisai thì phải, down bản tuning v1.3 tiếng hoa về làm bác.
> Chủ yếu em giảm dòng cho nó chạy êm + mát. Giảm bi nhiêu thì tuỳ theo tải máy nhé.


e kết nối với lap qua cáp usb-rs232 nhưng không kết nối được bác ợ, nó cứ báo lỗi thế này



cáp thì e đã test thử gửi chương trình vô máy cnc ok rồi

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Trước em cũng bị lỗi kết nối nhưng em dùng giắc com 9pin cắm vô máy để bàn, sau cạo sạch chân ở máy tính thì vô được. Còn cáp usb-rs232 em chưa thử.

----------

vusvus

----------


## nhatson

> Cái tủ điện còn đang dang dở
> Đính kèm 73924
> Lần thay dao liều mạng đầu tiên 
> Đính kèm 73925


drive có màn hính sao ko cònig trên đó luôn ợ

----------


## vusvus

> drive có màn hính sao ko cònig trên đó luôn ợ


cái này là lần đầu làm chuyện ấy của e, e cũng chưa biết nên config parameter nào nên mới định config trên máy tính cho nó dễ nhìn hơn ợ
bác Nhatson cho e hỏi trường hợp như của e thì config thế nào cho nó mượt lại ợ

----------


## nhatson

> cái này là lần đầu làm chuyện ấy của e, e cũng chưa biết nên config parameter nào nên mới định config trên máy tính cho nó dễ nhìn hơn ợ
> bác Nhatson cho e hỏi trường hợp như của e thì config thế nào cho nó mượt lại ợ


em nghĩ cụ cần check xem nó rung nhất ở tốc độ bao nhieu>> bao nhiêu RPM
1.nếu rung ở tốc độc chậm dưới 50RPM thì cụ tăng độ phân giải của microstep lên. khớp nối cũng là 1 phần của vấn đề
2. nếu rung ở tốc độ mid 100 dến 300rpm thì 1 là thay đổi điện áp , ktra csuất nguồn, drive chạy AC được nhưng 2 con tụ trong bé, nếu DC được thì tốt hơn. trường hợp này điều chỉnh para PA_11 Closed loop curent, default là 100 xuống còn 70 80% thử
b.r

----------

huyquynhbk, vusvus

----------


## CKD

Cái USB-RS232 không phải cái nào cũng nhận đâu nhe.
Nếu có PC thì cắm trực tiếp cổng COM, lưu ý cái cổng này cũ nên đôi khi có chút vấn đề về chân cẳng.
Dùng USB-COM thì phải dùng loại xịn sòn tí, dù chip HC340 bèo nhèo hay thằng nào khác thì đồ xịn nó cũng goog hơn. Tớ dùng đồ của UNITEK, dù RS232, 422, 485 đều chạy good cho các ứng dụng.

Đôi khi nó cũng sàm sàm không nhận...

----------

huanpt, vusvus

----------


## vusvus

e đã thử tăng độ phân giải từ 100pluse/mm lên 300pulse/mm em nó đã giảm dc khoảng 90%
nhưng ở tốc độ chậm như khi chạy bo cung vẫn còn rung tí ợ

còn cái cổng COM trên máy tính thì có 1 máy e dùng để đổ chương trình sang máy cnc mỗi ngày mà e lấy con máy đó cắm vào vẫn ko dc bác CKD ợ

e cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp e

----------


## nhatson

> e đã thử tăng độ phân giải từ 100pluse/mm lên 300pulse/mm em nó đã giảm dc khoảng 90%
> nhưng ở tốc độ chậm như khi chạy bo cung vẫn còn rung tí ợ
> 
> còn cái cổng COM trên máy tính thì có 1 máy e dùng để đổ chương trình sang máy cnc mỗi ngày mà e lấy con máy đó cắm vào vẫn ko dc bác CKD ợ
> 
> e cảm ơn các bác đã nhiệt tình giúp e


sao ko để lên 400 step per minimet cho nó chẵn ah?

----------

vusvus

----------


## solero

Xem PA13, PA14 là bao nhiêu rồi tính tiếp.

----------

vusvus

----------


## CKD

Lụ đạn quá!
Tối qua em cài lại thử mấy thằng ProTuner mà nó éo có nhận ra driver. Nhớ là cũng thằng win này đã từng cài roài và chạy Ok (vừa ghost mới lại, 7 64bit).
Cài trên máy khác 7 32bit lại Ok. Nên cũng chẵng biết thế nào mà lần luôn  :Smile: 

Monitor Port thì thấy port hỏi driver trả lời Ok. Mà soft nó bảo không thấy driver. Éo éo...

----------


## vusvus

> sao ko để lên 400 step per minimet cho nó chẵn ah?


e để 300 thì vận tốc max được có 5000 thôi nên e không cho cao hơn nữa

----------


## vusvus

> Xem PA13, PA14 là bao nhiêu rồi tính tiếp.


PA13, PA14 của e mua về vẫn chưa đổi nên nó còn giá trị mặc định 
PA 13=0
PA 14= 30
hai cái này có nên bật lên không cụ kem và cái pa 14 set khoảng bao nhiêu là dc ợ

----------


## vusvus

> Lụ đạn quá!
> Tối qua em cài lại thử mấy thằng ProTuner mà nó éo có nhận ra driver. Nhớ là cũng thằng win này đã từng cài roài và chạy Ok (vừa ghost mới lại, 7 64bit).
> Cài trên máy khác 7 32bit lại Ok. Nên cũng chẵng biết thế nào mà lần luôn 
> 
> Monitor Port thì thấy port hỏi driver trả lời Ok. Mà soft nó bảo không thấy driver. Éo éo...


bác CKD monitor port bằng phần mềm gì ạ, để e làm thử coi nó có bị tẻo giống của bác không

----------


## CKD

https://www.eltima.com/hhd-serial-mo...ternative.html

Mình dùng cái này  :Smile: ....
Được 15 ngày dùng.

----------


## solero

PA 13 set lên 1.
Pa 14 tăng lên đến khi nào êm thì xem lại sai số gia công nhé.

----------

vusvus

----------


## vusvus

các bác làm atc có khi nào gặp trường hợp em nó bị cà tưng không các bác, của e lúc thì nó chạy tới giữa chương trình thay dao thì nó ngưng (mới index), coi như thay xong rồi lấy dao đó chạy tiếp (số dao vẫn là số cũ)
lúc thì nó lên thay dao chạy spindle lên max speed rồi rút lên thay, e không bấm estop kịp là toi bà nó rồi...vân vân và mây mây
e cũng chả biết tại mach3 bản chất nó tửng như vậy hay do máy tính của e hay gì nữa
các bác làm qua chia sẻ kinh nghiệm với ạ
e cám ơn

----------


## vusvus

file m6start.m1s của e




Sub main()

'OldTool=GetCurrentTool()     'current tool position


If IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 1

ElseIf Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 2	

ElseIf IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 3    

ElseIf Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 4	

ElseIf IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 5

ElseIf Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 6	

ElseIf IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 7	  

ElseIf Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 8	 

ElseIf IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 9	

ElseIf Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) Then

OldTool = 10

Else 
MsgBox("Turret is missing alignment")
DoOemButton(1021) 'reset

End If  'end get current tool





NextTool = GetSelectedTool()      'tool to be indexed 
TestM6 = False          'test run sub replace NextTool value by question
A=35      'CCW ACTIVE atc reverse time
B=35       'CW DEACTIVE

'=============get current parameter==============


' Save the current feedrate.
CurrentFeed = GetOemDRO(818)

' Save current coordinate mode (absolute/inc)
oldCoordinateMode = GetOemLED(48)


' Save the current position

CurrentPosX = GetDro(0)
CurrentPosY = GetDro(1)
CurrentPosZ = GetDro(2)

' use the user LED to store the state of coolant,
If getoemled(13) Then
   'OEM LED 13 = "Flood LED" thus coolant is on
   ' set user led on
   setuserled(1000,1)
   Code "M9"
Else
   'coolent is off
   ' set user led off
   setuserled(1000, 0)
End If



'============= end get current parameter============== 




While (GetOemLed(807) Or GetOemLed(808) Or GetOemLed(809))
   Message(" Please Home Machine before Tool Change")

   'Cycle Stop
   ' Button 5 - select Diagnostic screen
   DoOemButton(5)

   Exit Sub
DoOemButton(105)	

Wend


If TestM6 Then                               'if test get tool to index
  NextTool = Question("Tool to index ")
  End If

While NextTool>10 Or NextTool<1       'valid tool check
  'Message("Next Tool out of range")
  NextTool = Question("Next tool out of range, enter the right tool number ")
  'Exit Sub
  Wend

Code"G91G28Z0."
Message("Waiting for z home")

   	While IsMoving ()
	Wend
  ' Code"G91G28X0.Y0."
'Message("Waiting for x and y home")

'   	While IsMoving ()
'	Wend	





'=============toolchange===============

 If OldTool <> NextTool Then      'if same tool skip index



  'Code"G91G28Z0" 			'move z to tool machine zero
  Code"M9" 
  ''While IsMoving ()
  ''Wend
  ActivateSignal(OUTPUT1)		'SON RELAY


  Sleep(150)

'=====M19=====  
Code"M5"  
Code"S100M3"
  Sleep(1200)
  While (IsActive(OEMTRIG15))   'index
   Wend
   activatesignal(output3)    'analog cut
 ActivateSignal(OUTPUT8)
sleep(70)

 'DeActivateSignal(Output12) 'spindle cooling 
 DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT1) 'son
 'DoSpinStop()  this line causing toolchange error, code m5 is ok
 Code"M5"
 Message("Is anything is moving?")

    While IsMoving ()
    Wend 
Sleep(300)  

  '=====end m19=====  



'====is spindle still rotating====
If GetOEMDRO(39)>0 Then
MsgBox("spindle still rotating ")
DoOemButton(1021) 'reset
End If
'====end is spindle rotation chẹck====

  Code"G90 G53 G0 Z194."			'move z up to release current tool   

    While IsMoving ()
  Wend


'=== Index Tool ===   'rotate DIRECTION

If      OldTool = 1 And (Nexttool = 2 Or Nexttool = 3 Or Nexttool = 4 Or Nexttool = 5 Or Nexttool = 6) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)


ElseIf OldTool = 2 And (Nexttool = 3 Or Nexttool = 4 Or Nexttool = 5 Or Nexttool = 6 Or Nexttool = 7) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)


ElseIf OldTool = 3 And (Nexttool = 4 Or Nexttool = 5 Or Nexttool = 6 Or Nexttool = 7 Or Nexttool = 8) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)


ElseIf OldTool = 4 And (Nexttool = 5 Or Nexttool = 6 Or Nexttool = 7 Or Nexttool = 8 Or Nexttool = 9) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)

ElseIf OldTool = 5 And (Nexttool = 6 Or Nexttool = 7 Or Nexttool = 8 Or Nexttool = 9 Or Nexttool = 10) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)  

ElseIf OldTool = 6 And (Nexttool = 7 Or Nexttool = 8 Or Nexttool = 9 Or Nexttool = 10 Or Nexttool = 1) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)

ElseIf OldTool = 7 And (Nexttool = 8 Or Nexttool = 9 Or Nexttool = 10 Or Nexttool = 1 Or Nexttool = 2) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)  

ElseIf OldTool = 8 And (Nexttool = 9 Or Nexttool = 10 Or Nexttool = 1 Or Nexttool = 2 Or Nexttool = 3) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1) 

ElseIf OldTool = 9 And (Nexttool = 10 Or Nexttool = 1 Or Nexttool = 2 Or Nexttool = 3 Or Nexttool = 4) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1) 

ElseIf OldTool = 10 And (Nexttool = 1 Or Nexttool = 2 Or Nexttool = 3 Or Nexttool = 4 Or Nexttool = 5) Then
	ActivateSignal(Output5)
	setuserled(1001,1)

Else 
DeActivateSignal(Output5)   'ATC rotate CCW
setuserled(1001,0)

End If  'end rotate direction
Sleep(35)
ActivateSignal(OUTPUT6) 'ATC rotate


 Select Case NextTool
    Case  1'Tool#5 >1
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  2'Tool#6 >2
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  3'Tool#7 >3
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  4'Tool#8 >4
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  5'Tool#9 >5
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  6'Tool#10 >6
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  7'Tool#1 >7
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  8'Tool#2 >8
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  9'Tool#3 >9
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    Case  10'Tool#4 >10
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4) And IsActive(OEMTRIG5))
   Wend
    End Select   



If getuserled(1001) Then   'REVERSE MOTOR TO STOP ATC IMMEDIAELY
DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT5) 
Sleep(A)


Else 
ActivateSignal(OUTPUT5)
Sleep(B)



End If   'end reverse

DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT6) 'stop ATC
DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT5) 

 Select Case NextTool
    Case  1'Tool#5 >1 'safe check, does it safe to take the tool
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  2'Tool#6 >2
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  3'Tool#7 >3
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  4'Tool#8 >4
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  5'Tool#9 >5
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  6'Tool#10 >6
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  7'Tool#1 >7
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  8'Tool#2 >8
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  9'Tool#3 >9
     While Not(IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    Case  10'Tool#4 >10
     While Not(Not IsActive(OEMTRIG1) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG2) And IsActive(OEMTRIG3) And Not IsActive(OEMTRIG4))
   Wend
    End Select   


'=====end index===== 
'Sleep(1200) 'TEST
  '=====end m19=====  
   Code"G91 G28 Z0."			'Take the tool
   While IsMoving ()
   Wend

   End If  'if same tool skip index
   Sleep(100)
DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT1) 'son
deactivatesignal(output3) 'analog
DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT8)		'home RELAY


 Message("Tool "& NextTool &" loaded ")
SetCurrentTool(NextTool)
'====== complete toolchange======






'=restore parameter===


  Code "F" & CurrentFeed


' check user led
If getuserled(1000) Then
   'coolant was on
   Code "M8"
End If


' go to old tool position
'Code("G00 G90 G53 X" & CurrentPosX & "Y" & CurrentPosY)
	While IsMoving ()
	Wend
'Code("G00 G90 G53 Z" & CurrentPosZ)
	While IsMoving ()
	Wend


' Reset coordinate mode to original value
If oldCoordinateMode = 0 Then
   Code("G91")
End If

'===end restore parameter======

End Sub

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## vusvus

file m3.m1s

If IsActive(Input1) Then
DoOemButton(1021) 'reset
MsgBox("Z axis in the tool change area?")
Else
ActivateSignal(OUTPUT1)
ActivateSignal(OUTPUT12) 'spindle cooling
DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT3)
DoSpinCW()
End If

----------

Hoangdesign

----------


## vusvus

file m5.m1s


DoSpinStop()
activatesignal(output3) 'analog cut
sleep(100)                'do not change this value, can damage the machine when running at highspeed
Deactivatesignal(output1) 'son
deactivatesignal(output3) 'analog cut
DeActivateSignal(OUTPUT12) 'spindle cooling

----------

